# So confused and dont know what to think..



## Amsan

I really don't know what to think at this point and I really just need to vent and hope that someone might know what I'm going through and can give me some advice or tell me that they've gone through it and everything turned out okay???

Last week I found out my progesterone was low, hcg levels were through the roof (97,000 at week 9 or 10 I think). So they gave me progesterone suppositories.
Yesterday, they had me come back to recheck my progesterone levels. Good news, progesterone levels went up, bad news, hcg levels went from 97,000 to like 50-60,000. So the nurse told me she believes I'm miscarrying.

They weren't going to get me in until Tuesday (which was my original 12 week ultrasound appointment anyway). Well, I can't go 4 days without knowing if my baby is okay or not so I went to the ED and told them I had cramping so they would give me an ultrasound.

Good news: we saw baby on the screen, with a strong heart rate of 169.
Bad news: my hcg levels dropped again.

I ALSO have a subchorionic hematoma (sac of blood between uterus and placenta), AND I'm rh-. My dr told me that the hematomas CAN cause miscarriages, but usually its the bigger hematomas that will cause them, and mine was actually very small. 

So, now he's telling me with all the above information, I have a threatened miscarriage, meaning I may lose baby or I may not?? 

I'm so lost and confused. I would assume that the strong heart rate would be a good sign, but with my pregnancy levels still dropping?? Idk I just know I can't handle yet ANOTHER loss. :cry:


----------



## scarolinarn04

I have not been through your situation, but generally a good strong heartbeat is a good sign. I believe that once your HCG hits a certain level they do start to trend down and I believe that is usually around week 10. Did they measure baby and were the dates close to your estimates? Also, threatened miscarriage is a very generic term that is given to any women who is pregnant and has bleeding/cramping so don't that diagnosis be overly concerning. :hugs: and good luck!


----------



## Amsan

No, I only went to the ED and their machine wasn't nearly as good as the one in radiology, and the dr said he wasn't familiar with measuring the baby's size and head, etc. so I will have to wait until Tuesday for my ultrasound with my OB to get the measurements


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I don't have any advice for you, but I didn't want to read and run. I am praying that everything is ok, and baby is as healthy as can be! I do think a strong hb is encouraging! :hugs:


----------



## busybeaver

Hi Amsan,

hcg is supposed to drop at the end of the first trimester and a doctor who takes your hcg levels after week 8, especially when you have seen a heartbeat, and then tells you to worry because they have dropped is an idiot! :growlmad:

Look at the graph on page 619 in this book:
https://books.google.co.uk/books?id... luteum no longer needed in pregnancy&f=false

My reply comes a bit late, and I do hope by now you had your scan and are fine! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

How is everything going?


----------



## chloegirl66

I had the same thing in July 2012... my water broke at 17 weeks. I had it from day one and it was found from my ultra sound. I honestly believe the doctor could have done more or but me on permenant bed rest.


----------



## Amsan

Had my 12 week scan last week and all is well. Fingers crossed it all stays the same!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great news!!!


----------

